# OH NO - CHOCOLATE CRAVINGS!!



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Girls, 

Does this mean its all over for me?  Test Sunday and today have really bad chocolate cravings - and STILL no sore boobs.  (normally get chocolate cravings just before AF)

.......... gutted ............. again.

Did any of you get chocolate cravings before your BFP??

Thanks girls
xo


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Gill

I always have chocolate cravings, so cant help you there.  Hope it's a BFP for you  

Niki x


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

yep, and they havent gone away yet, i'm more of a cheese and crackers type of person, nice slice of toast with some pate on (god i miss pate)
but i've been eating bounty bars by the dozen


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

I've always been a savoury girl, rather have a bag of crisps instead of chocolate... until BFP, I think I've had five Cadbury's creme eggs in a week!!!


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I had cravings for curry on my 2ww before i got my bfp. I had never liked curry until i was pregnant. It lasted until i was around 12 weeks then i went off the stuff. At about 30 weeks i had cravings for full fat milk and would drink 4 pints in one evening   Apparently this is what made me put on so much weight!!!!

Your chocolate craving could be a good sign so hang in there  

L xx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Cravings of any kind are a really positive sign, so hang in there. Sadly I am normally a choccie addict but since I have bee pg I can't touch the stuff, it tastes like a bar of soap.     Now I am craving ready salted crisps, which I have hated since I was a child.


----------

